# Irresponsible "sparring"



## kehcorpz (Aug 11, 2016)

Check out this lunatic.

He's totally beating his training partner up all the time.

A few times his partner falls down and almost hits his head against the dummy!

He could have easily broken his neck.

Watching this stuff already makes me angry. What a jerk.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Aug 11, 2016)

kehcorpz said:


> Check out this lunatic.
> 
> He's totally beating his training partner up all the time.
> 
> ...


They're both going at it hard and yeah it's stupid but if both agree to go that hard then it's not being a jerk. It's not like he's taking out a beginner and why does it make you angry you're never going to spar with anyone


----------



## kehcorpz (Aug 11, 2016)

But the other guy ALWAYS gets beaten up! Where is the point of this?
He should train with somebody who's equally skilled.

And there is also no point in risking the life of the other person. Like I said in such an environment where there are steel bars in the background and
a wooden dummy where you can knock your head on it's really dangerous to train like this.

But how good is this guy who beats up the other guy all the time? He looks incredibly fast.


----------



## Dinkydoo (Aug 11, 2016)

That isn't real sparring, it's mostly for demonstration...


----------



## kehcorpz (Aug 11, 2016)

But if it's demo only then why does the other guy get beaten up all the time?

And to me this stuff looks dangerous. He also makes sounds which indicate that he's being hurt.

I'd not even do sparring with such an a-hole who beats me up all the time and doesn't even go light on me 
and who still punches me when I'm on the ground. This is disgusting.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Aug 11, 2016)

kehcorpz said:


> But if it's demo only then why does the other guy get beaten up all the time?
> 
> And to me this stuff looks dangerous. He also makes sounds which indicate that he's being hurt.
> 
> ...


Lol you wouldn't spar with anyone wow you must hate mma then


----------



## kehcorpz (Aug 11, 2016)

The sense of sparring cannot be that you beat up your partner and risk his health.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Aug 11, 2016)

kehcorpz said:


> But the other guy ALWAYS gets beaten up! Where is the point of this?
> He should train with somebody who's equally skilled.
> 
> And there is also no point in risking the life of the other person. Like I said in such an environment where there are steel bars in the background and
> ...


That shows how very very little you know about martial arts. Any true martial artist doesn't want to spar with someone equal or lower than them they want to spar with the better people so they learn more and honestly none of those shots looked that damaging to me when he was on the ground he threw light fast punches to the body. And like someone says I think it is more of a demo


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Aug 11, 2016)

kehcorpz said:


> The sense of sparring cannot be that you beat up your partner and risk his health.


What did this guy do every time he went down? Get back up it shows he was never hurt once. Man just give up


----------



## kehcorpz (Aug 11, 2016)

I have seen a few times where he fell down very close to the dummy. He could easily have broken his neck. This is irresponsible.

And why does he protect his head when he's on the ground? You see that he's afraid of being punched cause the other guy is insane
and obviously doesn't know that this is just sparring.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Aug 11, 2016)

kehcorpz said:


> I have seen a few times where he fell down very close to the dummy. He could easily have broken his neck. This is irresponsible.
> 
> And why does he protect his head when he's on the ground? You see that he's afraid of being punched cause the other guy is insane
> and obviously doesn't know that this is just sparring.


Man you really have no clue do you why protect his head? Because it's training to simulate a real fight if a guy goes down what's he going to do lie there with his arms by his side no he's going cover his head so he doesn't get his head smashed in. But well I'm sure you think he should use the touch of death as shown by grandmaster po from Kung fu panda


----------



## Dinkydoo (Aug 11, 2016)

kehcorpz said:


> But if it's demo only then why does the other guy get beaten up all the time?



Nobody is getting beat up, it's a semi free-flow demo where both guys know what's going down - they both engage in some chi sau...if the teacher doesn't win that exchange and 'finish' the student, the student throws single strikes and prepares to be countered. 

The start of the video states "Sifu Something-Or-Other" .... The purpose of the video is to showcase Something-Or-Other's skill. 



> And to me this stuff looks dangerous. He also makes sounds which indicate that he's being hurt.



I'd say surprised, rather than REALLY hurt. It happens when you're caught quickly whilst you're pretty exposed - especially body shots. Nothing happens from what I watched that the other guy won't easily walk off. Those chain punches to the outer arm /shoulder of the downed guy are not going to hurt at all really.

No strikes are connecting to the head and all are pulled/low power from what I can see.



> I'd not even do sparring with such an a-hole who beats me up all the time and doesn't even go light on me
> and who still punches me when I'm on the ground. This is disgusting.



Calm down mate. It's a demonstration.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Aug 11, 2016)

As Dinkydoo mentioned, this isn't actual sparring. It's a demonstration meant to make the one guy look good.

Most of those shots are not actually landing very hard at all. The receiving partner is playing up the impact and taking a dive for the sake of theatrics.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 11, 2016)

kehcorpz said:


> why does the other guy get beaten up all the time?



What you didn't notice when you clicked onto this video is that it's not actually martial arts but S&M, the guy getting 'beaten up' is actually paying fro this, he's a submissive and that's how he gets his 'kicks'. The next stage for him is to wear nipple clamps while sparring.


----------



## Flying Crane (Aug 11, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> What you didn't notice when you clicked onto this video is that it's not actually martial arts but S&M, the guy getting 'beaten up' is actually paying fro this, he's a submissive and that's how he gets his 'kicks'. The next stage for him is to wear nipple clamps while sparring.


Now THAT opens a few doors...


----------



## SaulGoodman (Aug 11, 2016)

That in no way, shape or form is sparring. Compliant drill nonsense. I suggest that the OP just plays Tekken on his PlayStation. He gets to do martial arts, with no training fees,no uniforms to buy and doesn't have to spar/get hurt.


----------



## Argus (Aug 11, 2016)

If we ignore the absurd questions/asisumptions accompanied by them, kehcorpz actually finds some interesting videos worthy of comments and discussion.

This is what I refer to as "sloppy slappy spectacle" Wing Chun. It's a form of... something, practiced by people who generally misunderstand Wing Chun, and focus entirely on speed and spectacle at the expense of all else. They generally have very poor structure and poor control as well. I think most WC practitioners have run into this kind of person at least once before. I've touched hands with two such individuals, and proper forward intent will usually shut them down very quickly if you have basic structure yourself. You run the risk of minor injury, though, because while you might take care not to hurt your opponent, the two examples who I touched hands with did not exhibit the same kind of control - which, I guess, is pretty hard to achieve if you're flailing your arms about as quickly as you possibly can.

I think these types are generally not very self-aware, and don't necessarily mean to be dangerous. They just have some misconceptions about the art, and think that they can "win" by being very fast. It's a good idea to coach them and tell them verbally to slow down and relax. In one of my examples, a person of this description visited a school that I used to train at, and took part in a chisao session. When I touched hands with him at first, I was surprised and caught off guard, as he was going 110% compared to the much more calm and leisurely pace that the rest of us were rolling at. Being kind of new to chisao myself and wanting to test my ability, I continued to roll with him rather than telling him to slow down, and tried to shut him down while staying relaxed and still maintaining a lower level of intensity, which I was able to do pretty well. But in hind-sight, I should have said something. He managed to hit me once in the face without much control, and also scratched my arm, and later wound up (not seriously) hurting someone else. He was spoken to and lightened up after that, but I realized that I could have probably prevented that by speaking to him earlier when I had the chance. I figured that one of the more experienced guys (of which there were quite a few) would correct him, not taking into account that he might pair up with one of the less experienced students and wind up hurting one of them. In hindsight, I think he probably would have responded well had I suggested that he slowed down, and that would have been better for everyone involved.

So, yeah. Don't do what I did if you encounter this sort of thing, and definitely don't train at a school that perpetuates it. It's neither effective, nor particularly fun to train with.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 11, 2016)

kehcorpz said:


> But if it's demo only then why does the other guy get beaten up all the time?
> 
> And to me this stuff looks dangerous. He also makes sounds which indicate that he's being hurt.
> 
> ...


Can I get you a tissue?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 11, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> What you didn't notice when you clicked onto this video is that it's not actually martial arts but S&M, the guy getting 'beaten up' is actually paying fro this, he's a submissive and that's how he gets his 'kicks'. The next stage for him is to wear nipple clamps while sparring.


That is so hot, Tez3, I may have to click on it, wearing oven mitts.


----------



## JR 137 (Aug 11, 2016)

SaulGoodman said:


> That in no way, shape or form is sparring. Compliant drill nonsense. I suggest that the OP just plays Tekken on his PlayStation. He gets to do martial arts, with no training fees,no uniforms to buy and doesn't have to spar/get hurt.



Have to pay for the game, system, TV, and electricity.  Not to mention the risks of carpel tunnel syndrome, vision issues, epilepsy, and other risks.

Nah, no Tekken.  Too expensive and risky.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Aug 11, 2016)

JR 137 said:


> Have to pay for the game, system, TV, and electricity.  Not to mention the risks of carpel tunnel syndrome, vision issues, epilepsy, and other risks.
> 
> Nah, no Tekken.  Too expensive and risky.


Hmm pong maybe lol that might cost him 50p at a local arcade lol probably to expensive


----------



## Jake104 (Aug 11, 2016)

kehcorpz said:


> Check out this lunatic.
> 
> He's totally beating his training partner up all the time.
> 
> ...


Sounds like they dubbed in a slap soundtrack like in the old kungfu movies. I hear a whole lot a slappy slap in the background.. I was hoping for some proper background music


----------



## anerlich (Aug 11, 2016)

Nobody died. Nobody even came close to getting hurt. They could have stayed a little further away from the dummy, but that's easy to say in hindsight. As others said, this is just a demo to make the Sifu look badass.

That move where he grabs both wrists from behind and kicks the back looks super legit and high percentage. Of course the obvious counter from that grip is to do a front somersault in mid air and donkey kick the guy in the face as you spin.


----------



## kehcorpz (Aug 11, 2016)

Are you saying that this "sifu" who beats up the other guy isn't really good?

I thought that he must be very good cause he's so fast. And he also uses all kinds of kicks.

Does he suck in reality?

I'd really like to see a video where he gets beaten up by someone else. I think this guy gets off by
being able to beat up his partner for hours.


----------



## KPM (Aug 11, 2016)

Dude!  It is a D....E....M....O....!


----------



## drop bear (Aug 11, 2016)

I am not a fan of flogging people in a demo either.

I don't think it really progresses either martial artist at that point.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Aug 11, 2016)

drop bear said:


> I am not a fan of flogging people in a demo either.
> 
> I don't think it really progresses either martial artist at that point.


True, but the purpose of the demo isn't for either martial artist to progress. It's to convince potential students that the art and the instructor are badass and worthy of tuition money.


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 11, 2016)

kehcorpz said:


> But if it's demo only then why does the other guy get beaten up all the time?



Because it is a demo...  They aren't sparring, just doing a demonstration.  No one is getting hurt, no one is really even getting hit.  It's all fake.  I also have some bad news for you about Kung Fu movies and Pro-Wrestling.


----------



## Marnetmar (Aug 11, 2016)

What's the deal with WT guys always going completely ballistic in demos? And what's with the uniforms? And why are they always so goddamn sloppy while beating each other up _in pre-rehearsed demonstrations of all settings? _And what's with the uniforms?

Serious question. I might be coming across as a bit rude but I'm not trying to rag on WT for the sake of ragging on WT, this has just been bugging the hell out of me for a long time.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Aug 11, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> What did this guy do every time he went down? Get back up it shows he was never hurt once. Man just give up


 You are totally wrong.  I always get right back up after my sparring partner kicks me in the face multiple times.  Face Blocks, they really work. zero damage points.


----------



## geezer (Aug 11, 2016)

@kehcorpz-- here's another video by the same group. Absolutely scandalous. This teenage girl cruelly beats up on her training partners over and over again. What a bully!


----------



## Red Sun (Aug 11, 2016)

I don't see the problem.
He has alot of self-control, and doesn't seriously injure his training partner.


----------



## mograph (Aug 11, 2016)

geezer said:


> @kehcorpz-- here's another video by the same group. Absolutely scandalous. This teenage girl cruelly beats up on her training partners over and over again. What a bully!


I like this girl!


----------



## mograph (Aug 11, 2016)

Jake104 said:


> Sounds like they dubbed in a slap soundtrack like in the old kungfu movies. I hear a whole lot a slappy slap in the background.. I was hoping for some proper background music


_Yakety Sax_, between us connoisseurs.


----------



## drop bear (Aug 12, 2016)

Marnetmar said:


> What's the deal with WT guys always going completely ballistic in demos? And what's with the uniforms? And why are they always so goddamn sloppy while beating each other up _in pre-rehearsed demonstrations of all settings? _And what's with the uniforms?
> 
> Serious question. I might be coming across as a bit rude but I'm not trying to rag on WT for the sake of ragging on WT, this has just been bugging the hell out of me for a long time.



You get the  wrist lock brigade who do it as well.


----------



## dudewingchun (Aug 12, 2016)

kehcorpz said:


> I have seen a few times where he fell down very close to the dummy. He could easily have broken his neck. This is irresponsible.
> 
> And why does he protect his head when he's on the ground? You see that he's afraid of being punched cause the other guy is insane
> and obviously doesn't know that this is just sparring.


Its not sparring this is a weird chi sao with some guy going hard on a compliant student. Mate just delete your account


----------



## SaulGoodman (Aug 12, 2016)

Anyone notice any similarities between the videos posted on this thread and the following?


----------



## drop bear (Aug 12, 2016)

drop bear said:


> You get the  wrist lock brigade who do it as well.








Admittedly he has toned it down in his later videos. But a base rule for me is you don't tee off on a guy who isn't really defending themselves.

(Unless you are belt whipping them of course.)


----------



## drop bear (Aug 12, 2016)

SaulGoodman said:


> Anyone notice any similarities between the videos posted on this thread and the following?



You have arakan Which is a bit of slap jitsu as well.






And they tee off on students.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Aug 12, 2016)

SaulGoodman said:


> Anyone notice any similarities between the videos posted on this thread and the following?


Kicks are from systema videos I've seen.


----------



## senseiblackbelt (Aug 19, 2016)

kehcorpz said:


> I have seen a few times where he fell down very close to the dummy. He could easily have broken his neck. This is irresponsible.
> 
> And why does he protect his head when he's on the ground? You see that he's afraid of being punched cause the other guy is insane
> and obviously doesn't know that this is just sparring.



whats he gunna do. hes on the ground and he knows he gunna be punched. hands up and protect yo face 

smh.


----------



## senseiblackbelt (Aug 19, 2016)

KPM said:


> Dude!  It is a D....E....M....O....!



exactly its a a demo.


----------



## marques (Aug 19, 2016)

kehcorpz said:


> The sense of sparring cannot be that you beat up your partner and risk his health.


Martial arts are for killing, do you know?

Nowadays it is easier to kill with fire weapons, so it became mostly a sport. Anyway... If you want to taste the *martial *side of the thing, you are inevitably exposed to some level of risk.

If you train for fun as me (do you train??), it is nonsense being at risk. Anyway, if I am sparring, even with all cautions, I am already accepting some level of risk.

Some professionals need to train at another level in order to survive in their jobs. As I mentioned before, high-rank martial artists also should, at least,_ taste_ the feeling of being at risk, and deal with it quite well.

There are levels of training / learning. Choose yours.


----------

